

Only 4% of Americans Believe Race Relations Is a Problem(6% Believe in Unicorns) - sleasca
http://www.ryot.org/americans-race-relations/924570

======
lkbm
Completely dishonest headline. Only 4% of Americans list race relations as THE
BIGGEST PROBLEM in America.

Unicorns did not make this list.

